# Bersa UC may be my choice. Need your input



## smiley (Jul 12, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Greetings Gunners!:smt1099

I have been researching handguns for my first CCW, and firing a few as well.

Bersa Thunder 9's - both UC and full-size get great ratings. Recently, Bersa Thunder 9 HC was rated as one of the top 25 9mm pistols under $500 (it came in at #19). The UC 9 was also listed in its category as being #15.

Personally, the weight and balance of the UC feels better in my hand than the full-size. I know the great price stems from the fact that Argentina's economy is in the toilet, and every review seems to say great things about the Bersa Thunder in comparison to other major brands.

Several weeks ago, I took my wife down to shoot some guns at a friend's house in spite of her anxiety over it. We shot a Bersa 380, a makarov 9mm, S&W 38 Special 2", and then most fun of all a S&W model 1911.

Unfortunately, I haven't been able to find a Thunder UC to shoot. I was gonna' rent one at a local range, but by the time I would be done with all costs, I was looking at over $60. I didn't feel like spending 20% of the cost of a Bersa to check it out.

Can you Bersa 9mm owners respond to me and give me some feedback. I am leaning to the UC because of its potential for a CCW, but I may buy a second gun for that.

I am looking at a North American Arms, Guardian model that shoots a 32 caliber slug necked down from a 380 shell. I think I am much more likely to get in a jam away from home where the element of surpirse that a powerful pocket pistol would provide would serve me better at close range.

Thanks for listening to me ramble.

Smiley


----------



## BigDaveP (May 12, 2009)

Bersa UC 9mm is best semi auto pistol I've found. Wife loves Glock but Bersa suits me, perfect weight, balance, and the UC can still hold 13+1, lots more than other 'ultra compact' guns.. 

the design is great too... chamber a round, pocket the gun with safety flipped on... then in case of need, just pull, flick thumb safety down, and fire first round DA (feels like a second safety to me, knowing first trigger pull is double action)... it's a sensible gun in the pocket and it's medium size, not tiny, so shooting is natural and easy.

price is good too, but this gun is made WELL.


----------



## smiley (Jul 12, 2009)

*Bersa UC features*

I really like the ambidextrous controls and the safety/decocker. Several of you have pointed out how safe it is to carry one in the chamber in the decocked position with the safety on. I like that feature.

I'm not left-handed, but I'm ambidextrous and want to develop my left hand shooting skills as well.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## BILLGT (Aug 5, 2009)

*Bersa 9mmUC*

I have the Pro model, it's a real tack driver, since I have hand problems the simple field strip feature is a big plus with me. I just rec'd a new IWB holster made by Tim Start of Highdesertleather.com it is form fitted to the gun and carries great and looks great (and priced even better). gun feels right, carries right, pull the trigger and it goes BANG every time, I have fired Blazer, Monarch, Wolf, Winchester and Remington thru so far, just bought some Hornaday Criticak Defence ammo for it as my CCW.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I personally don't like the Bersa pistols all that much but for me it's a feel issue. I have owned a couple over the years and while they functioned pretty well (real well for the money I'll admit) I just didn't like the feel in my hand over time. At first it was OK but I'd catch myself putting it down and getting another out of the bag after a mag or two. Being left handed I thought the ambi fire controls would be great. But I just liked them less every time I shot them. But I will say that they did a good job with groupings. They just would start to get funky feeling to me over time.

If you have held them and liked it I don't think you will be disappointed with how they function. But if you were a friend of mine stopping by to ask me about a good 9mm I would probably tell you to save up some more bucks and find a CPO Sig Sauer.If a poly frame was OK with you then a Springer XD, Smith M&P or my fave of the Tupperware fare the FNP. But if you really are getting that loving feeling then you will probably be OK with the Bersa. Just don't let the cost be the thing that tips the scales. Personal defense shopping is the wrong time to be cheap. But I say that in the spirit of finding the best weapon for you. Not because I think a weapon must cost a lot to be good. But it does need to fit you so that when you bring that weapon up for fun, practice or a HD situation that it will feel like it's a part of you. Because it really has to for it to be as effective as you will expect it yo be.


----------



## tekarra (May 16, 2007)

The Thunder 9s are great pistols; reliable and accurate. For me, their only drawback for concealed carry is that they are bulky. For this reason, I preferto carry a cZ Compact. However, if it fits you, go for it.


----------



## smiley (Jul 12, 2009)

Devil,

Thanks for the feedback. The interesting thing about the cost of a Bersa compared to the cost of a Sig, for example, is that the German economy is in great shape compared to Argentina's, so we get more for a dollar in Argentina than in Germany. A Bersa would cost close to what a Sig would if their economy were as strong as Germany's.

I think the quality is pretty good on a Bersa, but I can't compare it to a Sig based on any personal experience. That is why I am happy to get your opinions of the Bersa and other handguns. 

For me, reliability and safety features are two big issues along with an acceptable level of quality. The guys who work at a gun shop I go to in Indy usually have Sigs on their hip, but all of them use Bersas as their concealed backup.

If anyone else has personal experience with Bersa Thunder 9's please share it with me. Has anyone had a Bersa Thunder 40 caliber?

Thanks again!

Smiley


----------



## smiley (Jul 12, 2009)

Is it bulkier in the handle compared to the CZ? That seems to be the issue with its bulk, but I don't know much about it other than that.

I handled a Taurus Slim 9mm a week ago, and it was just 1" thick in the handle, but it felt a bit light in the hand.

Smiley


----------



## smiley (Jul 12, 2009)

Hey Tekarra,

I looked at several CZ compact 9s online. They look like great pistols; which model do you have? The CZ 75 PCR is nice looking.

Smiley


----------

